# vail rental condo?



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

My friend is going to take a trip to Vail this winter and was asking me about rental condos. Anyone have any suggestions for a condo within walking distance of the lifts and under $400 a night for four girls? Any info would be great!


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Nothing that I know of. Maybe durning mud season you would be able to find something that cheap near the lifts. 4 girls, might as well just have them stay at your place broseph. I would try and call all the local property management companies and also look in the Vail Daily. Good luck.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

A great site to look for condos (anywhere in the world) is VRBO. It stands for Vacation Rental By Owner kind of like FSBO is For Sale By Owner. Tons of listing in Vail. You can chech them out here:
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/region/usa/colorado/cities-t-z/vail

The week/weekend is going to be a big factor in price. Obviously the peak vacation weekends like Christmas, New Years, Presidents Day, Spring Break the prices reflect the demand. Don't get discouraged, you should be able to find something good for that range for sure.

You could even place an add in the Vail Daily or Denver Post (condo owners keep an eye on the places they advertise and will call you). Also, use Google and start searching, tons of websites out there (probably too many). Here is one I found that has some rates:
http://vail.bookit.com/Specials/


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Try www.vailonsale.com. This is for last minute deals marketed locally to Denver tourists and the like. It was developed by the Vail Tourism Bureau, and is where hotels dump extra rooms that are about to go empty. I think it is for a week or two out though...


----------



## Clarkzg54 (May 17, 2006)

*the way to go!*

Call Bonnie at 970-256-0929 she has two nice places within walking distance that you might want to look in to. Rented for this lady before, its the way to go, no other way in my mind, this lady is great, her places are amazing and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

*sandoz*

If might also be good to check tripadvisor.com once you have the names of a few condos. I've read some condo reviews on there about people who were not very satisfied with the 'gold rooms' offered though vailonsale.com. But then again this is Vail and some people are never satisfied.


----------



## shrederjen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Summit County Condo with killer Views!*

Well, its not at Vail, but it has KILLER views! (you can see Keystone from the balcony) I have a great place in Wildernest (Silverthorne) in Summit County. 3 bedroom, 2 1/2 baths, sleeps 7-9. And yes, I have it on VRBO. www.vrbo.com/96090 It is not slopeside, but then again, its not $400 a night. Averages $145-175 night in winter to $100 - 125 in spring and summer.( depending on when). 15 - 30 minutes to Loveland, Keystone, A-Basin, Breck, and Copper. Aprox 45 mins to Vail or Beaver Creek. I will be looking for folks to ride with ohhhhhhh in a few weeks!! I bought the Colorado pass last May


----------



## fortheloveofsnow (Oct 27, 2006)

what dates are you looking for? i might have a 2 bedroom condo across the street from the beaver creek parking lot.


----------

